# Duo temp pro shower screen blocking



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

I had a problem with cracks in my pucks. I have traced it back to my shower screen blocking up. I notice it after about a week, it's no great issue to clean just wondering if it's normal. I should probably point out its blocking on the inside


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I take my shower screen down and clean it once a week; no amount of back flushing will clear out all the grinds that build up behind the screen, and if you leave them there too long, the coffee start to taste bitter.


----------

